# Chubby Frog sexing



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys

Got a chubby frog who I believe is male. Can anyone confirm/deny this. Also anyone got any photos of a male and female so I can compare?

Thanks in advance

Chris










Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't really tell from the pic, I'm afraid. Is it adult? What size? Adult females are considerably bigger than males.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm sure there's a joke about the frog asking you to check because it hasnt seen it's parts in years


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i'm sure there's a joke about the frog asking you to check because it hasnt seen it's parts in years


I totally shouldn't like this 'cos it's naff- but I confess, it made me laugh! :lol2:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

WelshBeardie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Got a chubby frog who I believe is male. Can anyone confirm/deny this. Also anyone got any photos of a male and female so I can compare?
> 
> ...


It's a male mate.: victory:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's my pair










and because I love this pic...










:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Here's my pair
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Frog porn! :lol2:


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheers guys! I guessed it was male and my other little baby looks like your girl so hopefully I can get them to breed!

Incidentally the male US about 2.5" long and female US almost 2" but I believe she is younger than him as she still has a slight tail!

Thanks again

Chris

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------

